# Palm Canyon Epic, Palm Springs, California



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

The Palm Canyon Epic is a point to point ride that starts in the mountains south of Palm Springs, California, and descends to the city via some of the most rugged terrain I've ever ridden. Several years ago I attempted this ride twice with two groups, and despite starting early in the morning, most of us had to take a shortcut to the finish due to impending darkness. I remember it being incredibly rugged, remote, very technical, and having miles of narrow trails high above deep canyons. My skills are terrible and I'm terrified of heights, and I, along with several others, frequently got off the bike and walked. Until today I considered it to be the toughest ride I'd ever done.

I had to take some time off in early January following some surgery and I've yet to have an "out of town" ride this year. I really wanted someplace warm, especially after riding in a snow storm just a few days ago. Lead-Sled agreed to lead Joe @ MBD.com and I on the Palm Canyon Epic, but we warned him I'm pretty slow. I think I almost scared him off, but I'm glad he came. He and Joe are quite strong riders and Lead-Sled is an especially fast downhiller. I was determined to finish the entire route this time and to not hold the other two up. So I made a huge effort to stay on the bike as much as possible in order to keep up. I had my best technical skills ever, made steeper descents than ever, and rode virtually everything I had walked in the past. I just tried to let go and let my 29er do its thing, and it did. And, although I was much slower than the other two, I rode all those narrow trails with all that nasty exposure. The only section I had trouble with was the 3.5+ mile sandy wash. Even though it was supposed to be in the best condition ever, it really sapped the strength out of my thighs, wore me out mentally, and it took me quite awhile to recover.

Stopping for photos really added up, and even I probably could have done the ride in five hours. It was a thoroughly enjoyable ride and I certainly no longer consider it my toughest ride ever. In both distance and time, it is much shorter than my typical weekend ride. But it was a blast, and improving my technical skills made it quite worth while. Special thanks to Lead-Sled and Joe for the ride! Many more photos on my SmugMug site.









Our host, Lead-Sled









Joe









Joe









Me, courtesy Joe. Much steeper than it looks!































































The Dry Wash


















Me






































































































































































































https://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/276874875​


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Great pics, looks like a fun ride. Thanks for sharing. Do you need a guide or is it marked well enough to make the ride on our own?


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

I always enjoy reading your TR's. Great photos, too. What were the temps like at this time of year? Contemplating a trip to Palm Springs for mid February next year and Palm Canyon epic is on the 'to do' list.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Wow, incredible! Love that big desert country. Great post, as usual. 
Joe exhibits text-book perfect form looking ahead on the trail.


----------



## Octane (Mar 16, 2004)

How different is this route (or is it the same) as when we did it YEARS ago for UncleMTB's birthday ride? 

To jog your memory, you had the big video camera, Velcro-mounted to your helmet, and I convinced you to reverse mount it. Again, it was several years ago.

-B


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

Good pictures. The exit by the water tank is always fun. I've never seen a chart rundown of the elevation, but that is just about what I would have guessed.


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

Excellent!! May need to do a road trip for this one!


----------



## Tone No Balone (Dec 11, 2004)

I did a ride out there many years back where I climbed from town up a bunch of elevation and ran into a trail closure sign saying something about Big horned sheep breeding grounds or something to that effect and I turned around and came back down. Got way up above town and out on a ridge of some kind trying to connect on the back side of that mountain to make a full loop. Some of the trail shots look mighty familiar but it has been a long time. I think it was in Feb or early March. Interesting ride for someone who spends all their time riding under a redwood canopy most of the time!

Good stuff.....

Tone~


----------



## LncNuvue (May 28, 2008)

Looks like you guys had fun! Nice post.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

Love that ride. The last half mile down to the Vons parking lot is the most technically challenging, just when you are worn out and thinking about a beer....

We made a quick vid on the last ride, back in December.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

*Fantastic Ride*

I am the guy wearing all black in Wherewolf's photos ... (just plain luck that we had a perfect day and I didn't roast!)
I want to thank Steve for organizing the day and Lead-Sled for spending a beautiful Saturday leading two "older" guys down this canyon. I really didn't find the ride super technical, but trying to do it at Lead-Sled's pace make it challenging and exciting. I truly enjoy following superior riders ... seeing it as a chance to learn.

The following are a few of the 135 photos I took on this ride. To see them all please click My Photos.





















I will do a complete write-up of this trip on My website. Thanks again to Wherewolf and Lead-Sled for a wonderful day and an "Epic" ride.

[email protected] Bike Diaries


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Amazing pics Wherewolf and Joe! I like the pics with the city in the background... it helps to put the elevation in perspective

The ride pics (variety of terrain) make this look like a fun place to explore


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Octane said:


> How different is this route (or is it the same) as when we did it YEARS ago for UncleMTB's birthday ride?


Same route except we continued on to Wild Horse Trail instead of taking the fire road bailout. He then added some more technical trails toward the bottom.

Temperature was perfect, mostly in the 60 - 75 range. A cool wind at the start though.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Thanks for the report. We were out there a few weeks ago. 

I make an annual trip out there to ride.....it is unbelievably gorgeous back there. Yet the trail can reach out and bite you at any time.

We started at Pinyon Campground and had snow for the first 20 mins or so.

And yes, the sand wash of death was in the best condition I have seen it in. You don't realize out much elevation you gain till you reach the road and look back and see how far down the canyon is.

Great ride.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks for posting. I love ride reports with lots of big pictures of cool trails. Congrats on completing a tough ride in record time (for you). I've heard of this ride before (and it always gets billed as a toughy) but never seen so many images and elevation profile to get an idea of what it's about. Seems like all I remember from past reports was the flat, grueling, sandwash pictures. The rest of the ride looks like the sand slog is worth it.


----------



## Howeler (Sep 23, 2005)

The dreaded sand wash has decimated many strong riders.

To those thinking about doing this epic I highly recommend the use of slime tubes. 

Also best to have a guide that has done this route, lots of spur and animal trails that lead to nowhere. 

Larger groups always end up taking much longer then smaller groups...mostly due to flats. 

Well done on the pictures, it's an amazing remote ride.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Howeler said:


> To those thinking about doing this epic I highly recommend the use of slime tubes.


I got a "flat" about 3 miles in, but the slime sealed it very nicely.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

KRob said:


> Thanks for posting. I love ride reports with lots of big pictures of cool trails. Congrats on completing a tough ride in record time (for you). I've heard of this ride before (and it always gets billed as a toughy) but never seen so many images and elevation profile to get an idea of what it's about. Seems like all remember from past reports with the flat, grueling, sandwash pictures. *The rest of the ride looks like the sand slog is worth it*.


The sand wash sucks.....no doubt about it....but you just put your head down and it is over in 20 mins or so.

But it is so worth it for the Hahn/Buena Vista portion of the ride. In my group a few weeks back, I left out the sand wash in the description to the PCE virgins and several were ready to shoot me and bury me out there. That all changed once they experienced the Hahn/BV trail.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

Sweet writeup - thanks for posting!


----------



## 2BeerJoe (Aug 31, 2007)

How would you compare this trail to BCT and Picketpost?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Apples vs. oranges*



2BeerJoe said:


> How would you compare this trail to BCT and Picketpost?


Difficult to compare trails. I have poor technical skills, am scared of heights, and slow on the downhills. So in that respect this is harder than the two Arizona trails. However, I have good endurance. So it was a lot easier than the two Arizona trails, and a bit shorter than I like to ride.


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Looking at the second set of pictures, it looks like you are headed to Manchu Pichu. Amazing trail!


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

We had a group of 18 riders out the Sunday. By the time you get to Hahn Trail you will have completely forgot about the sand wash. There is a ton of downhill on this trail and outside of the wash no sustained climbs. A few in our group were on their single speeds. I do not take this ride lightly but it is one of the easier 27 mile rides I have done. I have been on Black Canyon much more then Palm Canyon and the biggest different is that few ride up Palm Canyon and I miss the saguaro.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

Can anybody comment on how this ride compares to the Cannell Plunge?


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

When is it TOO late in the year to do this? Can it be done in early April?


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

OO7 said:


> When is it TOO late in the year to do this? Can it be done in early April?


No problem in April. Just make sure you start early if it is during a hot period and bring lots of water, food, tools, and extra tubes. It is a fun ride at night in the summer. The first time I rode it was in the mid-1990's at night and my cheap light gave out half way. Luckily it was a full moon and I was with a big group.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

OO7 said:


> When is it TOO late in the year to do this? Can it be done in early April?


It can get too hot for me out there in the middle of winter. Out there in the wind is no bueno. Point is keep a eye on the local weather and pick a cold spell without wind right after a rain.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

dstepper said:


> It can get too hot for me out there in the middle of winter. Out there in the wind is no bueno. Point is keep a eye on the local weather and pick a cold spell without wind right after a rain.


In other words, this week!


----------



## tohlsson (May 20, 2012)

Very cool, thanks for posting and making me want to ride more, harder and longer. I mean on the bike of course.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Lot different*



tahoeyeti said:


> Can anybody comment on how this ride compares to the Cannell Plunge?


I've done CP a dozen times and they are a lot different.


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Wherewolf said:


> I've done CP a dozen times and they are a lot different.


They're both some of my favorite rides. Obviously the scenery is very different, but I think the technical skill and fitness levels they require are pretty comparable. The PCE sandy wash sucks kinda like that early climb at elevation on CP. The Hahn BV flowy downhill is kinda like the finish on CP. The cactus/prickly bush factor is definitely unique to PCE.

I'm riding PCE for the first time in a couple of years so we'll see if my memory is correct. I did CP last summer.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

great pics thanks


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

OO7 said:


> When is it TOO late in the year to do this? Can it be done in early April?


Have done it in late Nov., New Years Day, early Feb. and late May.

Weather was good for all. Late May we lucked out, but it was still low 90's by the end of the ride.

It is always cooler up top at the start, and always warms up the closer you get to the bottom. Winds really aren't an issue......they may be blowing at the start, but they tend to die down as you descend into the canyon.

And the sand wash always feels like it is 20 degrees warmer than the rest of the ride.


----------



## HillClimber823 (Jun 21, 2012)

WOW, awesome. I think that this might be my next trip (if the wifey lets me  )


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Varies*



OO7 said:


> When is it TOO late in the year to do this? Can it be done in early April?


I did this ride in early March one time and it hit 100 degrees. So I would say you have to pay attention to weather reports.


----------



## tahoeyeti (Oct 19, 2003)

yfz_duner said:


> They're both some of my favorite rides. Obviously the scenery is very different, but I think the technical skill and fitness levels they require are pretty comparable. The PCE sandy wash sucks kinda like that early climb at elevation on CP. The Hahn BV flowy downhill is kinda like the finish on CP. The cactus/prickly bush factor is definitely unique to PCE.
> 
> I'm riding PCE for the first time in a couple of years so we'll see if my memory is correct. I did CP last summer.


Thanks - that's what I was wondering.


----------



## Zuarte (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for sharing those amazing pictures. It really conveys the ruggedness of that place.


----------



## xcguy (Apr 18, 2004)

I lived in Palm Desert for a winter back before there were mountain bikes! The "Palm Canyon" epic I knew of was hiking through a palm tree filled boulder filled lots of running water area known as "Palm Canyon". A real oasis. Does this trail eventually empty out into that area if you take the proper turn near the bottom?


----------



## SoCal-Rider (May 25, 2009)

Did the PCE today. Had a ton of fun, but it was chunkier and steeper in quite a few spots than I remembered.


----------



## robinlikethebird (Sep 16, 2009)

yes this is one of the better rides that i have gone on, mind the shuttle. Here are some pics from the last ride!


























i will sure miss it!!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

xcguy said:


> I lived in Palm Desert for a winter back before there were mountain bikes! The "Palm Canyon" epic I knew of was hiking through a palm tree filled boulder filled lots of running water area known as "Palm Canyon". A real oasis. Does this trail eventually empty out into that area if you take the proper turn near the bottom?


When you get to the sand wash.....there is a fork that will take you to the actual Oasis at th Indian Trading Post.............but it is not open to bikes.


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

We tried to get out there at the end of last spring but missed out when the temperatures spiked. Is it doable in the Fall, late November?
Love the pics.


----------



## carbontubulars (Dec 20, 2009)

We are going to do this ride again on monday. Anyone been down recently? Did any sections wash out since last fall? We do this ride once per year in November when visiting from Canada, this will be my 4th time.


----------



## idinomac (Apr 5, 2009)

TheotherH said:


> I always enjoy reading your TR's. Great photos, too. What were the temps like at this time of year? Contemplating a trip to Palm Springs for mid February next year and Palm Canyon epic is on the 'to do' list.


Well I use to live there and I have been working outside in Feb and it was 101F and in a different year in Jan it snowed down to like the 1500 ft mark .


----------



## luvdabeach2001 (Nov 11, 2011)

Doing the PCE next Saturday. Weather at the top calls for possible rain (Idyllwild weather) but no rain at the end (Palm Desert). Should we be at all concerned about flash floods?


----------



## PricklyPete (Sep 30, 2009)

looks like a fantastic ride! thanks for sharing


----------



## Kayakphilip (Oct 27, 2015)

I wondering what is the current situation wrt this trail vis-a-viz closures etc. Is there a good link to a description of the current route?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Palm Canyon Trail (from Springcrest) on MTB Project


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

ROde this yesterday! Oh yeah, so good!


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

slimphatty said:


> ROde this yesterday! Oh yeah, so good!


Have any pics, trip report?

I still miss Wherewolf. Hope he's riding some big epics in the sky. RIP, dear guy.


----------



## rockman (Jun 18, 2004)

RIP Wherewolf. When I did the PSE w/ [email protected] he was going to join us but it wasn't long enough. Dawn to dusk for that guy.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

****. Were all of Steve's photos hosted by smugmug? They're gone.  his big presence is sure missed.


----------



## Awshucks (Apr 14, 2013)

What happened to him he died?

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes. All his photos are gone. He paid a monthly fee for his Smugmug account. He ran his car off the road and I to a river and drowned. Although he was a bit difficult to get along with sometimes I do miss him.
I have many photos on my site from our rides together.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

girlonbike said:


> ****. Were all of Steve's photos hosted by smugmug? They're gone.  his big presence is sure missed.


I wonder if anyone has tried contacting SmugMug to get the photos back. Explaining the situation to them might prove helpful. He had a trove of amazing photos.


----------

